# New Title - CD



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Realized I forgot to share here...

Bertie got the two legs he needed to finish his CD this past weekend with two blue ribbons. I didn't even have to wait for the home shows next month.  

The title was all done 4 days ago, but I'm still floating around happy. Had an Open/Utility class tonight and was just tickled to be making the celebratory batch of cookies to share. <= And for me to bake cookies from scratch when it's not Christmas, you know it's good times. :grin2: 

Probably exciting thing going forward is I think Bertie definitely will be my first CDX dog. I believe that we are looking at next summer before we start showing in Open, but everything is there except out of sight stays, but even there, he's used to me leaving the ring and stepping in and out of sight. I think that will come as we do ten million OOS stays in classes and matches...  

Also came close to entering him in Utility (at fun match) for the first time. <= I chickened out, but will probably talk to private trainer. Might go back and enter him in utility if she's "judging" and we'll do it at the level we're at. Maybe.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congrats again!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That is wonderful news


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Bertie!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations . That's exciting news.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Woo Hoo! Woof, woof! Congratulations!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! And blue ribbons too!!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Huge congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Congrats on wrapping up Novice along w/ the bonus 2 blue placements! Looking forward to hear about your progress as the two prep for Open & beyond


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Just saw the news. Congratulations!!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Your hard work has reaped you great rewards, congratulations!


----------

